# LOL from Yarmouth in CJIS broadcast



## Guest

Anyone else catch Yarmouth's CJIS GBC around 4:00pm on Wednesday? 

:wavespin:


----------



## SwettHog

That was a mistake!! I have been on the lookout for that purple "item".


----------



## lofu

We were laughing our asses off.


----------



## lofu

House break in which they listed above 50 items taken. Mostly clothing items but right in the middle of the list was "purple vibrator.". If anyone finds it I'm sure the owner would love to have that back for Christmas


----------



## Guest

I want the frozen porkchops!


----------



## Guest

Does anyone know if Weymouth PD still broadcasts the BOLO at midnight on Christmas Eve about the overweight white male, white hair & beard, etc., who was seen breaking into homes via the chimney?


----------



## csauce777

GMass said:


> I want the frozen porkchops!


Lol it was hilarious.


----------



## bsc07

Yes Delta, Weymouth still does that. I think they do it earlier than midnight though.


----------



## Guest

mtc said:


> I thought that was Boston?
> 
> Or Boston did it a few times then.


Weymouth did it for many, many years, with the same officer doing it every year until he retired. IIRC, he came back after retirement to do it, but I think he passed away awhile ago.


----------



## Guest

Delta784 said:


> Weymouth did it for many, many years, with the same officer doing it every year until he retired. IIRC, he came back after retirement to do it, but I think he passed away awhile ago.


In this day and age, that's quite a waste of a good officer.


----------



## Loyal

It's refreshing that some PD's still allow some humor. Too many take everything way too serious nowadays. I know Boston does it, was not aware that Weymouth did. Many good guys in that PD. Have met many easy going Brockton and Quincy officers at I.S.T, can see them harmlessly goofing like that....some small PD's take things way too serious to have fun, Not sure why; they have it made.


----------



## Guest

Loyal said:


> Have met many easy going Brockton and Quincy officers at I.S.T, can see them harmlessly goofing like that....some small PD's take things way too serious to have fun


I've had officers from other agencies tell me they listen to our main dispatch channel (QPD) just for the entertainment value of the comments and call dispositions. I was initially horrified, coming from an agency with strict radio procedure, now I think it's hilarious.

The calls get answered, the public is served, who cares if the guys and gals have a bit of fun on the radio?


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> I've had officers from other agencies tell me they listen to our main dispatch channel (QPD) just for the entertainment value of the comments and call dispositions. I was initially horrified, coming from an agency with strict radio procedure, now I think it's hilarious.
> 
> The calls get answered, the public is served, who cares if the guys and gals have a bit of fun on the radio?


Apparently the ledger finds it amusing enough to record all of our transmissions now.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Apparently the ledger finds it amusing enough to record all of our transmissions now.


They're looking for the "Ah-HA!!!! GOTCHA!!!!" moment, not amusement.


----------



## niteowl1970

Delta784 said:


> They're looking for the "Ah-HA!!!! GOTCHA!!!!" moment, not amusement.


Why shouldn't they... After all they pay our salaries.


----------



## lofu

Delta784 said:


> They're looking for the "Ah-HA!!!! GOTCHA!!!!" moment, not amusement.


Just another reason why I wonder why anyone gives them anything when they ask for it? It's not like the old days when there was a symbiotic relationship between the police and a local paper. The Ed's have a distaste for us so I say make them jump through hoops and file a FOIA request for everything from the daily log to transcripts.


----------



## niteowl1970

lofu said:


> The Ed's have a distaste for us so I say make them jump through hoops and file a FOIA request for everything from the daily log to transcripts.


Damn right... At my department They have to fill out the form and I point out that the request can take up to 10 days to process.


----------



## Guest

lofu said:


> Just another reason why I wonder why anyone gives them anything when they ask for it?


When I was on the union e-board, there were a couple of _Ledger _reporters I trusted and would speak freely to; they did some things for me, while I did some things for them.



lofu said:


> It's not like the old days when there was a symbiotic relationship between the police and a local paper. The Ed's have a distaste for us so I say make them jump through hoops and file a FOIA request for everything from the daily log to transcripts.


For many, many years, reporters realized that police officers are the most valuable source of information imaginable, from inside dirt to certain politician's peccadilloes, and everything in-between. For whatever reason(s), in the last 20 years, they decided that cheap headlines and hit-piece stories on cops are more valuable than impeccable sources on the inside. As a result, the quality of reporting in now atrocious, mostly because they're relying on innuendo, and have no real information other than the pablum press releases issued by police command staffs.

I hope they think the trade-off was worth it.


----------



## cc3915

I used to just hang up on them. They all know the number to Public Affairs. if they don't, then that's their problem.


----------

